# Casanova After His Bath



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova had a bath today....he got a doggy massage afterward for being so good...

Then for his amusement, I made some animal noises, which really got his tilty head going....

Me: "Quack, Woooof, Meeeeow, Eee Awww" etc

"What the heck kind of animal is that, Mama? :confused1: Make it again?!!"
[attachment=59029:tilty_head.jpg]

"Oh, it's just you....you do this to me every night.... :smhelp: "
[attachment=59030:flash.jpg]

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is so beautiful :wub: How do you keep his face so white? Mercedes is 10 months and has started to have some stains, I hope it is just teething. 

Cathy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Too adorable! :wub: That head tilt pic should be your siggy! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Casanova is just so handsome! Love the head tilt picture.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

What A Handsome Boy!!!!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

He is so gorgeous! :wub: I love his little face and his hair is so beautiful. 
He really looks stunning. I hope Penelope grows up to be as gorgeous as Casanova :smheat:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

He's just precious. Thanks for sharing your adorable pictures!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am such a sucker for a head tilt! Gets me every time. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very handsome boy!! he looks like he knows how to work the camera!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Casanova is so handsome! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Oh, how we do silly things for the amusement of our furbabies!

Casanova looks wowwwweeee, Sophia! What kind of shampoo or you using now?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! I need a website that will teach me more animal noises...these ones are getting old...  

Brit- I used Bonnie's product again, but diluted it. And it was divine! Even better I think than straight from the jar. Try it next time and tell me if it works as well diluted for you...

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 2 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857466


> LOL! Oh, how we do silly things for the amusement of our furbabies!
> 
> Casanova looks wowwwweeee, Sophia! What kind of shampoo or you using now? [/B]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Sophia...that photo of Casanova looks like a painting. How did you get a shot that's so perfect and a dark background? He's so incredibly handsome and the tilt is to die for :wub: :wub: :wub: . We have to get our boys together now that Tyler is 100% fine.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I refuse to believe that Casanova is real; he looks like a STUFFED ANIMAL!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

There's always "neigh", "oink", and "moo"!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW! He is so pretty and so white! Danica sends all her love to Casanova! Such a sweetheart!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, I love headtilts too & Cassanovas got it going. He's so pretty. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Absolutely stunning little man. *SIGH*

*Tchelsi says:* Hey Cass ... would you ever consider dating an older woman? I can't take my big black Maltese eyes off of you! :wub2:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Casanova is so handsome!!! :wub: :wub: Maggie and Abbie are in love!!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was ready to Ahhh! :wub: before I even opened the thread. He is such a cutie pie. :tender:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The Cassman knows how to work it big time!!! Darling, sweet Boy!!! His coat looks great with Bonnie's shampoo~~~Do you know if she will sell this to the public or just to breeders? I would be interested in trying it!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if beautiful is a strong enough word to describe Casanova but I'll use it anyway. That boy is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Once again, I have to say that I am just so in love with Cassanova! I love the way he totally poses for his photos and tilts his head. And I"m so in love with those big brown eyes!!! I wouldn't be able to get anything done all day long with him around. He's another baby whose name fits him perfectly!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857508


> The Cassman knows how to work it big time!!! Darling, sweet Boy!!! His coat looks great with Bonnie's shampoo~~~Do you know if she will sell this to the public or just to breeders? I would be interested in trying it!!![/B]


Me too! I thought it was suppossed to be out this fall....


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OH Cassanova,

:hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: :hugging: 

Love, Maisie


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

her line is out already: http://bonniepalmer.com/category/30701889441/1/Shampoos.htm


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (prince lex @ Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857611


> her line is out already: http://bonniepalmer.com/category/30701889441/1/Shampoos.htm[/B]


Thanks so much! Nice prices. :biggrin: Sophia which one do you use? And do you use the conditioner?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cas is just as handsome as he can be. No one could ask for a more beautiful boy...... :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh gosh, Sophia ... Casanova makes my heart melt!! :wub: :wub: Especially with the head tilt!! :wub: :wub: He is GORGEOUS!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (prince lex @ Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857611


> her line is out already: http://bonniepalmer.com/category/30701889441/1/Shampoos.htm[/B]


When I went to the link it said Bonnie Palmer.com is shutting down. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, ladies. Bonnie's products are not available yet. The website was created as a test with filler images and artificial prices and published inadvertently. Thank you for pointing it out. The store hasn't been shut down; it's just been taken down until the products are actually available for sale. Thank you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 3 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857675


> I'm sorry, ladies. Bonnie's products are not available yet. The website was created as a test with filler images and artificial prices and published inadvertently. Thank you for pointing it out. The store hasn't been shut down; it's just been taken down until the products are actually available for sale. Thank you![/B]


The website looked good, clean and fresh looking & easy to navigate too. 

I did see the $79 price for a bottle of shampoo and seriously thought 'wow that must be some really amazing shampoo'. lol.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

lovely coat..and so thick!
ove the head tilt!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

If crazy animal sounds produce that adorable head tilt then I say keep the crazy sounds coming! ADORABLE! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Angelic.... :wub: Tilted Heads and Ear Tuffs, I just can't get enough of those two things in a Maltese and Casanova pulls off the head tilt perfectly.

More, more, more, how we do like him? More, more, MORE!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, I could look at that boy all day...ADORABLE!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg, Cas, you are a heartbreak kid!!! too cute for words you!! the second pic is frame worthy!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 2 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857678


> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 3 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857675





> I'm sorry, ladies. Bonnie's products are not available yet. The website was created as a test with filler images and artificial prices and published inadvertently. Thank you for pointing it out. The store hasn't been shut down; it's just been taken down until the products are actually available for sale. Thank you![/B]


The website looked good, clean and fresh looking & easy to navigate too. 

I did see the $79 price for a bottle of shampoo and seriously thought 'wow that must be some really amazing shampoo'. lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!!! LOL......I know it is probably excellent by looking at Cassanova!!! Please let us know when she get her website up and running~~~~


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cas is such a pretty boy!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is so, so cute!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

He's absolutely precious and his white and silky hair is great! 
Simply photo towards!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857760


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 2 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857678





> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 3 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857675





> I'm sorry, ladies. Bonnie's products are not available yet. The website was created as a test with filler images and artificial prices and published inadvertently. Thank you for pointing it out. The store hasn't been shut down; it's just been taken down until the products are actually available for sale. Thank you![/B]


The website looked good, clean and fresh looking & easy to navigate too. 

I did see the $79 price for a bottle of shampoo and seriously thought 'wow that must be some really amazing shampoo'. lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!!! LOL......I know it is probably excellent by looking at Cassanova!!! Please let us know when she get her website up and running~~~~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Dianne and everyone else! I'm sure that Bonnie would be very flattered to learn of your interest...I will definitely let you all know when her products are available.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love Cass more every time I see him :wub: :wub: He so gorgeous :wub: :wub: I make crazy animal noises at Lexi to get her to do the head tilt too!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

He's so cute. I can't resist the head tilt!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

he looks amazing.. we are overdue for a playdate..


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That is a gorgeous little doglet! Very photogenic too!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: Oh, that sweet little face! He is such a cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Casanova is so handsome. :wub: His hair still looks long even though I think you had it cut a couple of weeks ago. I really like his new do.


----------

